# Availability of chemicals ?



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

I was talking to the owner of the local farm supply business I get my weed spray chemicals from. They had some very scary news about the availability (or more precisely, very scarce availability) of typical week killers like 2,4-D, Dicamba, and RoundUp. I was trying to order chemicals now for next year and was told there were none available now and they will be very scarce next spring. I am in Western PA.

Anybody else hearing the same thing from their chemical suppliers?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't know how far your from Long Acres Potato Farm. That is where we get ours from and I was told nothing about scarcity and have had no issues with the same chemicals.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Container ships are backed up in every major world port. It’s going to get worse. We were warned about a looming long haul trucker shortage over 5 years ago but’ added more shipping faster than more trucks and truckers. Any real surprise?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I just bought 2 gallon of Grazon on Amazon.


----------

